# Owner emotions how much can cats sense?



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

As of late I've fallen into a deeper and deeper state of depression (depression is nothing new had it since I was a kid to extreme levels) as times gone on since my plans have all crumbled this year (basically I've lost all hope) and my health has gotten worse (which concerns my doctor but I can't pretend to care). About the only reason I'm able to sleep is Vincent and Seras habit of sleeping close to me when I go to bed (Vincent cuddles up to my side for pets and Sera sleeps by my legs and there the only reason I bother getting out of bed anymore. So now I'm wondering how much can cats sense. So I'm wondering can they feel the despair, the anger, etc I feel almost constantly now?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Tsukiyomi, 
Sorry to hear you're going through a rough point...
Cat's are Emotional Sponges! They do pick up on our feelings, some cats, even more than others, which makes them excellent pet therapists to Senior homes, etc...
So yes...cats can be an emotional barometer, as to how you're doing/feeling...
I truly hope that what you're experiencing, is temporary...
It REALLY bites sometimes, what life throws our way...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I am no stranger to severe depression and my heart aches for you because I've been there more times than I care to remember. I haven't been depressed since I got little Amelia so I don't know how much she will sense. Of my last two cats, my Sabrina was my sensitive one. When I became depressed, she became glued to me. She seemed to know just when I needed a cuddle and she would make herself scarce if I got too agitated. My Ginger didn't seem to notice when I was depressed and her behavior didn't change. One of my dogs is also more sensitive to my emotions than the other. I sincerely offer my hope to you in this dark time when hope seems lost. I know that feeling of dragging myself out of bed only because my pets need to be fed. If you haven't already, please seek treatment. Although I still go through cycles of depression, they have decreased with years of therapy and medication. If one therapist or medication doesn't work, keep trying. It took me so many med trials to find an effective cocktail. I felt like such a failure when successive meds didn't work, but I kept going with lots of supports. Feel free to PM me if you ever need to talk to someone who has been there. And when all seems bleak, keep fighting because your kitties need you!


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Please know you are not alone! Chronic depression since my early teens. I would bottom out & go on meds. When I stabilized for a period of time, go off meds.It took varying lengths of time between bouts. I think I need to listen up and stay on the meds. 
If money is a problem, look into state or county mental health centers, they look at income and work around that. Just realized I don't know your location. The mental health centers I know about are in Kansas, other states should have the same, other countries I don't know. 
Please look around and reach out for help.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh I'm sorry to hear you are feeling like this, depression is a well under estimated illness that many people tend to shrug off with a "pull yourself together" attitude mainly due to not understanding the real effect it has. I hope you are getting good support as DebS has mentioned.
I do believe cats are very sensitive to our emotions and feelings and react to them. If I am feeling ill my two will glue themselves to me especially Lulu. If I am in bed she will be there all day except for going to toilet and to eat. Also if I cry she will come and jump on my lap and look at me all concerned and often start to groom me like she is trying to show me she cares and to make it better.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm sorry you're not feeling well! George seems to know when I'm sad. The last few months I have been really really down... Insanely down. And he's started to cuddle me and love on me 24/7. He begs for me to pick him up when I'm crying and does cute things when I'm sad.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Wanted to give an update on this. Neither Sera nor Vincent really seem to be effected one way or the other which is good. Can't say I'm any better may actually be worse at this point since I've had what I suspect are panic attacks when just thinking about dealing with some of the things that have gone wrong and the future (looking for a job seems to be a HUGE trigger). Wish I knew what else to say right now but I just wanted to update.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Wishing you great success in looking for a job. Looking *is* a job, all by itself! What kind of thing are you looking to do?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Very, very sorry for you. 

Cats do sense when you need them. When I was a kid I had to have a barrage of tests - for a very active. sporty kid this was a nightmare. At this point our only cat was a big, semi feral who never adjusted to anyone but family. He left me only to go to go out to use the garden for emergencies!! 

Cats rock when you need support.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Like the others have said, you're not alone. I've had continued experience with depression and anxiety, and it's really a rollercoaster ride, everyday. I hope you don't mind me asking if you see a professional for your struggles? It may help to have someone to talk to in confidence? 

I think our cats do sense our emotions, more than we probably realise. I think with Aggie, she often gets scared or rattled when I'm upset. She'll meow at me and skit around the house unable to settle anywhere, which makes me guilty to be honest. But on the flipside, they sense our happiness and joys as well. 

I really hope you're okay Tsukiyomi. We're all here for you *hugs*


----------

